# Home grown chicken



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Took a homegrown Cornish Rock chicken out of the freezer and thawed. Chopped up a onion and put in the bottom of the slow cooker. Washed and dried the bird. Brushed with oil and put on a dry rub of pepper, salt, garlic powder and red pepper. Placed in the slow cooker on # 1. Will cook all night until if starts to fall apart. 

Trying to decide what to do with it. Thought about making chicken and rice soup or chicken quesadillas. Either should be delicious.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

All of the above and maybe chicken salad. Make some good sandwiches out of that!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Thats easy, eat it along with some mashed taters and lima beans. Also cornbread or my wifes homemaid rolls. Wash it down with sweet tea.


----------

